# Leaving Fontina Cheese Out



## mittshel (May 1, 2008)

Want to try a new recipe for mac and cheese.  I have all the ingredients except Fontina Cheese.  Recipe has parmesan and mozzarella in it also.  What do you think about leaving out the Fontina?  TIA.


----------



## Andy M. (May 1, 2008)

I think you have to add that amount of cheese but it does not have to be fontina.


----------



## jennyema (May 1, 2008)

I agree with Andy.  Neither parm (dry) or mozarella (stringy)  are great melting cheeses for mac and cheese so you need both the quantity represented by the fontina and the texture to make it halfway creamy.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 1, 2008)

Andy is correct.  Just add a different cheese in place of the amount of Fontina called for.  Also, know that Fontina imparts a certain flavor.  Mozzarella is a VERY mild.  I, personally, would be tempted to add even just some cheddar or I'm afraid it will be fairly bland.  Parmesan adds flavor but not the cheesy/melty part.  If you do decide to add just more Mozzarella be sure to check for salt content and maybe add a bit more dry mustard?


----------



## jabbur (May 1, 2008)

You might try some cream cheese for the creaminess.  I usually use it in my mac and cheese but you will need to add something to boost the flavor up with only mozzarella, parmesan and cream cheese.  If you want to stay in white cheeses you might try a sharp swiss to give it some bite.  You can always add spices as well, maybe some seasoned salt, powdered ranch dressing mix, lemon pepper, garlic, whatever you like.


----------

